# Quello, ... non è figlio mio



## Old Fa. (23 Settembre 2006)

*Quello, ... non è figlio mio*

Come ci sono arrivato a questo e quale garanzia ho ; nessuna, come prima solo cha adesso è al contrario.

La risposta non è arrivata a stretto di giro di ?posta?, quindi per me è finita così: mio figlio non è mio ed io adesso procederò al liberarmene. 

Via giustizia Poverino ecc ecc. certo ? ma io che diavolo c?entro. Se vuole impedirmelo può ottenere l?esame del DNA ?. Se non lo chiede ? niente se lo tenga

Sono d?accordo, poverino è il bambino che deve trovare un padre, ? non essendo io ? sono libero adesso per sempre. Cazzi loro a trovarlo

Quella ?puttana? perdonatemi il termine doveva pensarci prima, se pensava che la legge va da una parte sola, oggi scopre che va anche nell'altro senso.

E non colpevolezzatemi, ... mi libero di questo figlio ... e per quanto non ho alcuna remora nel farlo, ... sarà bene che trovi il suo vero padre perchè io strisciare per nulla e per troppo tempo l'ho già fatto. Crudele può essere, .... ma io ho chiesto se si potesse fare questo esame.

Se è niente, ... niente ... non è mio visto che non ho modo di esserne sicuro: troppo da iena, ok va bene .... troppo da iena. Ma visto che nessuno di voi può garantirmi qualcosa Vi suggerisco di non farmi la predica.

Quello, ... non è figlio mio

PS: se reputate che sia crudele, devo aver dato un immagine di me molto blanda, non avete idea delle crudelteltà che faccio, ... ed è meglio così. Se siete riusciti ad avere uno stile dopo che vi hanno saccheggiato la vostra vita e siete rimasti delle brave persone ... allora va bene. Accetto la predica.


----------



## Non registrato (23 Settembre 2006)

*Fa*

Non credo che qualcuno possa giudicarti, non è una situazione facile. Sono convinta che simili esperienze lascino profonde cicatrici dentro di noi e, purtroppo,  ci rendono un pò più cattivi.....


----------



## Old Fa. (25 Settembre 2006)

Il bello del Forum è che quando scrivi qualcosa, e ti rileggi dopo un po' ti scontri con te stesso, ... o comunque vedi te stesso in terza persona.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Qui, ....  vedo molto delirio in quello che ho affermato.


----------



## PEGASO (25 Settembre 2006)

Fa. ha detto:
			
		

> Il bello del Forum è che quando scrivi qualcosa, e ti rileggi dopo un po' ti scontri con te stesso, ... o comunque vedi te stesso in terza persona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vedo molta rabbia.
...la paternità non è un fatto genetico ...lì son buoni tutti.

Amare non è mai da coglioni!


----------



## Old Fa. (25 Settembre 2006)

PEGASO ha detto:
			
		

> Vedo molta rabbia.
> ...la paternità non è un fatto genetico ...lì son buoni tutti.
> 
> Amare non è mai da coglioni!


L'ho visto anch'io che sono incazzato... e non hai idea della seconda e-mail che le ho mandato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  :

Ho spruzzato veleno su ogni riga ... insultando lei senza usare una paraloccia (sarebbero state meglio) ... ed appostrofando """"mio""""" figlio come bastardo ... andiamo proprio bene. 

In un anno di totale silenzio ho sparato due bombe all'idrogeno, ... ho passato la domenica a chiedermi che diavolo avevo per la testa, sono arrivato il Lunedì a stabilire che ho detto davvero quello che pensavo. Giusto o sbagliato ? Non lo so e non m'interessa molto saperlo.

PS: la partenità non è un fatto genitico !?! Lo dici tu ... io non condivido


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Settembre 2006)

*..un'altra interpretazione*

E se queste mail "impulsive" fossero un grido d'aiuto per avere da lei non solo la conferma che il figlio è tuo, ma ..che lei ti ha amato e ha VOLUTO avere un figlio proprio da te e che di te si fidava come padre. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .per avere l'incoraggiamento di qualcuno che conosce i tuoi aspetti peggiori  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   che sei in grado di essere un buon padre?
Certo se lei ti desse questa conferma ..non potresti più scappare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma ti sei impegnato per chiederla nel modo più sbagliato per averla ...e il modo più "perfetto" per continuare a scappare...ma anche per continuare a sentirti inadeguato..
con affetto P/R


----------



## Old Fa. (25 Settembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
			
		

> E se queste mail "impulsive" fossero un grido d'aiuto per avere da lei non solo la conferma che il figlio è tuo, ma ..che lei ti ha amato e ha VOLUTO avere un figlio proprio da te e che di te si fidava come padre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Potrebbe essere come dici, non posso eslcuderlo .... visto che la "gestione" di questa cosa è passata tutta al mio subconscio, ... non è di fatto più sotto il mio controllo.

Al principio quando andavo a fare la spesa dovevo evitare di passare vicino al reparto bimbi, ed entravo in paranoia quando vedevo dei bambini in giro. 

Ho sofferto come un "caimano senza pelo", ... di fatto non so come soffrano questi animali, ... ma trovo sufficiente per dirti che ho deciso di non occuparmene più in prima persona; lascio fare all'istinto (o cosa è ad aver preso le redini di questa storia) che è più bravo a tenermi fuori da serate da incubo e da pensieri di merda.

Quindi, ... è giusto che decida se o meno sparare quello che preferisce alla mia ex... anche il subconscio ha bisogno di liberarsi. Lo lascio fare .  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: diciamo pure che mi sono nascosto perchè non era più possibile per me gestirla, ... la rabbia ha la caratteristica di proteggerti, ... non è solo una cosa negativa.


----------

